# Anyone trading foreign exchanges?



## mb1 (4 February 2007)

which trading account in australia lets you invest in the sensex?


----------



## Naif (5 February 2007)

what do you mean by sensex???


----------



## porkpie324 (5 February 2007)

I think its a way of trading Viagra using CFDs.porkpie


----------



## noirua (4 March 2007)

Warren Buffets', Berkshire Hathaway has raised its interest in the U.K's' "Tesco" to 2.9%, it was announced on Bloomberg TV yesterday.


----------



## vishalt (4 March 2007)

Sensex is Sensex 100, i.e Indian Stockmarket


----------

